# Cycles Performance - Montreal



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

Yesterday I went to visit Cycles Performance on St. Denis street (Montreal). They are one of the bike shops in the city (Trek, Willier, Marin, Serotta, Seven, Campagnolo). I was surprised to see the store completely closed. 

Have they moved, gone out of business? Any one know what happened? The phones are still working, but no one is answering except the machine.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

theOldMan said:


> Yesterday I went to visit Cycles Performance on St. Denis street (Montreal). They are one of the bike shops in the city (Trek, Willier, Marin, Serotta, Seven, Campagnolo). I was surprised to see the store completely closed.
> 
> Have they moved, gone out of business? Any one know what happened? The phones are still working, but no one is answering except the machine.


I am not 100% certain, but I believed that they moved to another local on St Denis. I hope that you weren't at the old address.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*Cycles Performance*

8131 St-denis.

The old adress was corner of Beaubien and St-Denis. Now itù,s further up north.

It has moved quite a few years ago... (I'd say at least five)

Have you ever visited Bicyclette Montreal-Nord (4897 Gouin est)?

Remote, full of exotic bikes. My favorite.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

tempeteOntheRoad said:


> 8131 St-denis.
> 
> The old adress was corner of Beaubien and St-Denis. Now itù,s further up north.
> 
> ...


Oops! I was under the impression that they have moved just recently to another local along St.Denis.
I agree with you about Bicyclette Montreal-Nord. If you need to order parts, go to Cycles-St.Laurent on du College. They have the best prices in town.


----------



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

The location I went to was the same location I went to last year. The sign was still up, but it was closed up tight on a Saturday afternoon. I hope they are still in business! They were/are a good shop.

Yes I have been to Bicyclette Montreal-Nord. Great old fashioned shop with lots of choice. Probably the biggest selection in Montreal (Trek, Look, Colnago, Time, Campagnolo and probably more that I have forgotten). If I lived closer, I would be there on a regular basis. 

FWIW, the only problem with Bicyclette Montreal-Nord, is they are not so great when it comes to fitting. I was looking for a Look frame and they had one in stock (which is why I was there). I take a 55/56 C/C frame, the one they had in stock was a 52. The salesman/manager tried to convince me that the 52 was my size. I thought this was a little over the top considering that he could tell just by 'looking at me' that it would fit...Yea right, I spend $7000 and the bike doesn't fit. 


But they do have choice, good prices and a style that is so yesterday and yet so perfect. They are on my list of places to visit on a rainy saturday.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

theOldMan said:


> The location I went to was the same location I went to last year. The sign was still up, but it was closed up tight on a Saturday afternoon. I hope they are still in business! They were/are a good shop.
> 
> Yes I have been to Bicyclette Montreal-Nord. Great old fashioned shop with lots of choice. Probably the biggest selection in Montreal (Trek, Look, Colnago, Time, Campagnolo and probably more that I have forgotten). If I lived closer, I would be there on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


No problem Old Man... They are still around and Yes they have moved about 5 weeks ago to just a little bit further down St. Denis. They're on the same side of the road but (I believe) about 3 blocks down. The new store is much bigger and I was there twice since they moved. I can give you details tomorrow as I will probably drive past either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

Good to hear they are still around. When you say 'down' do you mean south as in towards the downtown area?


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

theOldMan said:


> Good to hear they are still around. When you say 'down' do you mean south as in towards the downtown area?


South, yes... I'll send zou the exact cross-street tonight


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

LSchoux said:


> South, yes... I'll send zou the exact cross-street tonight


I think maybe calling them would ahve been much easier but since I was going by St Denis anyway... We cyclist tend to be overly complicated  

Cycles Performance
7343 St Denis

(514) 388 3330

Cross-street is Castelneau and it's the 2nd or 3rd house on the right side going North.


----------

